# White Fungal Mat HELP



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a ten gallon nano reef and white fungus has taken over the whole tank. What should I do


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

What's it look like and can we get a pic, it may be a white sponge.


----------

